# Ready to get going again. - Flounder gigging POC



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

After a much needed winter break, it felt good to go check out some gigging grounds in the POC area. With a 15 mph east wind shifting to the ENE I was slightly limited of my desired options. I made several stops and found flounder at each one. The incoming tide had the flounder moving around making quality photos hard to get, but I managed to snap a few. The shallows were loaded with all sizes of flounder present on a variety of bottoms - sand, mud, and scattered shell - all of them abundant with life. Most of the flounder were in the 16-17" range with a few larger ones mixed in. The largest for the night went just a little over 21". 
Water clarity was spot on with a few cloudy areas from recent runoff. With the sea grass not yet growing in full swing, many of the shorelines were wide open and bare, making the flounder stick out from a long distance before approaching them with the boat.

I look forward to the season ahead and sharing my passion with new and returning clients. Flounder gigging is excellent and traditional way to enjoy the Texas coast at night. If you are looking for a getaway with your family or friends, consider booking a trip and making some memories on the water with gofloundering.com

Capt. Shawn Harvey

Call, text, or email
3617812161
[email protected]

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

